# Driving License



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi all,

i got my VISA stamped on this saturday 10th July 2010, i am very happy abt that.

Now i have a query regarding driv license, i dont have a valid car driving license yet in India and i am planning to apply one before coming to Adelaide SA. 

I am on SS Regional Visa Sub class 475( provisional) for 3 yrs, in this visa can i use the same License issued by the Indian Govt till my visa expires.

The license issued by the Indian Govt is in English as well as in the local language...Is that ok? Or do i require any additional endorsements on it for driving in South Aus...Pls suggest....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I think Indian licences are not recognised in Australia.

edit (for transfer)


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

nortonrls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i got my VISA stamped on this saturday 10th July 2010, i am very happy abt that.
> 
> ...


Hi,

First thing you have to do is go to the RTA site of the state you are traveling to.
You will get all the details there.

As far as NSW is concerned, Indian licenses are valid for 3 months provided they are in English. You can also ask for DL extract from your local RTO in India.

Thanks
kk


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can drive using Indian license for 3 months, beyond that you have to get an australian license, since indian on isnt recognised, the approximate cost involved (when converted to INR) is about 30,000 INR which includes, taking lessons, fee, car hire


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

nortonrls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i got my VISA stamped on this saturday 10th July 2010, i am very happy abt that.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy

Regional Visa Sub class 475 not PR but it is kind of temporary visa which will allow you to apply for PR after spending 2 years in regional area and worked at least 12 months on your nominated occupation. Please correct me if I am wrong on your visa condition

If this is the case then you will be treated like 457 visa holders and you can drive with Indian licence until you get your PR ( minimum 2 years ).


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

nortonrls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i got my VISA stamped on this saturday 10th July 2010, i am very happy abt that.
> 
> ...


Hi 

More info on this from SA goverment website 

*"If you are not a permanent resident and you hold a current foreign driver's licence you may drive a vehicle of the same class in South Australia. 

If you are working on a current temporary visa and your foreign licence expires, you must apply for a new licence in South Australia. 

To drive using your foreign licence you must also hold a current international driving permit unless your foreign licence is written in English or accompanied by an approved English translation"*

Check below link for complete details 

Driving with an overseas licence - Government of South Australia


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

thak u for that very useful info.......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Even though there usually is a 3 month restriction on a foreign licence then in reality noone checks how long a person has been in the country. I know people who have lived in Australia for years and still drive on their overseas licences. If police ask, even though it is none of their business, then one might say that only for a few weeks. 

The main reason for people not wanting to change their licences is that when they travel back to visit their country of origin then Australian licence will not be valid there. Just as I drive with my NSW licenece in Europe for well over 5 years, had it renewed by mail when old one expired. If I was to change it over to a European one then I couldn't drive back in Australia.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Johnfromoz said:


> If I was to change it over to a European one then I couldn't drive back in Australia.


My missus (the Aussie in the relationship) exchanged her Aussie licence for a British (EU) passport and remarked how cheap it was to get a licence that remains valid until she is 65 (some 30 years from now). Neither of us has had problems hiring cars on our UK licences...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Zultan said:


> My missus (the Aussie in the relationship) exchanged her Aussie licence for a British (EU) passport


Can you kindly tell me, please, how did you manage to change your missus's DL to a passport? You must certainly know a lot more than the rest of us on this forum.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry I'm dumb.. Changed her Vic licence for a British one...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Zultan said:


> Sorry I'm dumb.. Changed her Vic licence for a British one...


Was it a good deal? Cheaper in the UK? I think that I paid for my 5 year NSW licence $125.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

£50 and it is valid until the holder is 70.. The cost of a driving licence : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Zultan said:


> £50 and it is valid until the holder is 70.. The cost of a driving licence : Directgov - Motoring


Wow! Maybe I should get one? Does one need to take exams or driving tests to get the British licence?


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Johnfromoz said:


> Even though there usually is a 3 month restriction on a foreign licence then in reality noone checks how long a person has been in the country. I know people who have lived in Australia for years and still drive on their overseas licences. If police ask, even though it is none of their business, then one might say that only for a few weeks.
> 
> The main reason for people not wanting to change their licences is that when they travel back to visit their country of origin then Australian licence will not be valid there. Just as I drive with my NSW licenece in Europe for well over 5 years, had it renewed by mail when old one expired. If I was to change it over to a European one then I couldn't drive back in Australia.


Sometimes the police ask to see your passport, to verify things. It happened to me, twice, and being PR, and here for over 3 months, they did me for driving while unlicensed, and I copped a heavy fine, both times. I eventually swapped for an Australian licence.

Being British I am able to swap a British licence for Australian in Australia, and an Australian one for a British one in Britain, with no hassles now.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Johnfromoz said:


> Wow! Maybe I should get one? Does one need to take exams or driving tests to get the British licence?


As your an Aussie you can do a straight swap, without needing to do a test - like the poster in between says.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

*How about my license*

Kindly Advice
I have a valid Driving license issued by Govt Of India for Light Motor Vehicle(cars/bikes).
Considering this as a Foreign license can i drive in QLD before i get an QLD driving License??
Should I have to take an International Drivers Permit(IDP) ?
Is my Indian license valid at all??
How long am i permitted to use my indian license before i take QLD license.
I am on 457 visa.

Thankyou


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it is valid, i thnk fr 3 months


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

But cannot be exchanged.....


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Thanks..but any idea for how many months i can use the international drivg license in QLD on 457 visa


----------



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

I have one question kind of the one argued...

If I have a permanent visa, and I arrive to the first world, and I am from the third one, I just read my driver license is not valid ( for obvious reasons due I am from 3rd world and many drivers drive as retards ) I read the three steps to get a permanent license, but I also read that applied for 16 years old only, does anyone know what happens when we have passed that age? let's say, older than that age? I'm currently 33 years old.. do you know if I have to follow all of those steps? which is good! because now I will LEARN how to drive as everybody should , the 1rst world way! But wouldn't like to drive for around 4 years until I can do it on my own...


----------

